# Surge Protection



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a quick question about Whole House Surge Protection. As a Christmas present I plan on putting all the cables (coax, cat5, hdmi etc.) behind the wall up to the tv and adding 3 more duplex receptacles to get rid of the surge protector. But it seems cheaper to buy a "whole house" surge protector instead of 4 individual Suppression Receptacles. I just dont really understand by looking at it where it exactly goes? I've also seen Main Breaker types and individual breakers (those are self explanatory) but I was just curious to see if anyone has put these in and if so which ones they prefer.

This is one I was looking at.

CHSPT2ULTRA

http://platt.com/platt-electric-sup...ribution/CHSPT2ULTRA/product.aspx?zpid=848511

Thanks.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

We do a lot of whole house surge protection. CH Ultra is all we install. To do the whole house you have to do the cable and telephone also. We use CH for the coax and Delta for the phone. I buy the kit with all 3 from my supply house and buy the delta for the phone separate. I can buy the kit cheaper than the coax and power surges bought separately.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*jw*

hey..jwjwjwjwjwjwjwjwjwjw:laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cletis said:


> hey..jwjwjwjwjwjwjwjwjwjw:laughing:




I would of thought your files would of had that piece of information in them. :whistling2:


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> We do a lot of whole house surge protection. CH Ultra is all we install. To do the whole house you have to do the cable and telephone also. We use CH for the coax and Delta for the phone. I buy the kit with all 3 from my supply house and buy the delta for the phone separate. I can buy the kit cheaper than the coax and power surges bought separately.


Oh alright cool. I haven't seen one before and we definitely don't put anything in like this at work. I'll check one of these out on monday at the supply house.

Thanks for the help

Hey and I totally thought this was in Residential, so sorry about posting it in commercial.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

And for the best protection, you MUST have more than one "layer" of protection. Whole house PLUS point of use. 

Otherwise surges induced from devices IN the house or nearby lightning strikes inducing voltage on you interior wiring can still cause damage.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cletis said:


> hey..jwjwjwjwjwjwjwjwjwjw:laughing:


You're just now figuring that out?


----------

